# What do you think is the best military movie?



## Karl Foster (Mar 23, 2002)

My vote would be for Crimson Tide. Extremely well acted iwth a plausible story and extremely suspenseful. Best submarine movie ever, and my vote for best military movie ever made. Gene Hackman vs. Denzel Washington - what a great mix of acting talent.


----------



## Rage (Aug 19, 2001)

I read an interview with Clancy and somebody else where they stated that this movie was really unrealistic. I suggest you read the book SSN by Clancy because it was awesome and realistic a few years ago. China is more powerful today thanks to KKKlinton.

I like books not movies. 

Bat21 really sucks! That book was great and the movie really sucked and had very little to do with the true story. The ending was totally different and I booed it.

One of the best fiction books I've ever read was called Operation: Five Fingers or something like that. I'm sure it's out of print now and it was about 'Nam. I don't think I have it anymore but if you can find it it's a great read or it was for me over 10 years ago.

I'm into WW2 books history and fiction. I use to read a lot of "Nam books during the '80's. 

I really liked a new author by the name of John Altman or something like that that wrote the book (fiction) called A Gathering of Spies or Spies Among Us... I forget which one but it was incredible. 

Spandau Phoenix by Greg Iles was incredible too. This was a fiction account of Hess surviving WW2 and setting up shop in S. Africa.

The one bad thing about Clancy is that he doesn't write all the books he puts his name on.


----------



## jrjcd (Apr 23, 2002)

best military movie????Patton, of course!!!


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Best military movies for me: 

Patton (definitely)
The Sands of Iwo Jima
The Bridge on the River Kwai
Tora, Tora, Tora
M*A*S*H*
Platoon
Full Metal Jacket
Starship Troopers D)

and of course Band of Brothers


----------



## Neil Derryberry (Mar 23, 2002)

Tora Tora Tora
FMJ
Band of Brothers
Crimson Tide
Hunt for Red October


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Vietnam- Full Metal Jacket (But I still have to watch Apocalypse Now Redux, which I bought last week, but its over 200min and I wanna watch it in one sitting)
WWII- Saving Private Ryan for battle field and U571 for Navel warefare
Revoultionary War- The Patriot, hands down winner IMHO

And Gladiator and Braveheart which take place long before the US ever existed but are still militalistic is nature.


----------



## TNGTony (Mar 23, 2002)

Vietnam: Apocalypse Now (Original)
Korea: None--not even MASH
WWII: (European Theater) The Longest Day, A Bridge Too Far, Is Paris Burning?, The Enemy Below
WWII: (Pacific Theater) Midway, Tora-Tora-Tora, 30 Seconds over Tokyo, Sands of Iwo Jima
WWI: Sgt. York, Galipolis

See ya
Tony


----------



## Martyva (Apr 23, 2002)

VietNam: Go tell the Spartans
Hamburger Hill
WWII: Stalag 17
Bridge over River Kwai
Saving Private Ryan
The Great Escape
WWI: Legends of the Fall
Revolutionary War: The Patriot
Future Wars starring Kurt Russell: Stargate
Soldier
No good wars good war movies are endless


----------



## STXJim (Apr 22, 2002)

No Time for Sergeants

....I couldn't resist! :lol:


----------



## spanishannouncetable (Apr 23, 2002)

Full Metal Jacket
Das Boot
Saving Private Ryan
Bridge on the River Kwai


----------



## Kevin (Mar 27, 2002)

U-571
Casualties Of War


----------



## steve24 (Apr 26, 2002)

Saving Private Ryan (DTS version)
Platoon
U-571 
Pearl Harbor (just the battle scenes of course!  ).


----------



## gcutler (Mar 23, 2002)

All's Quiet on The Western Front
Le Grande Illusion


----------



## invaliduser88 (Apr 23, 2002)

Patton 
Das Boot 
Band of Brothers
Thin Red Line


----------



## John Walsh (Apr 22, 2002)

Platoon and Full Metal Jacket are probably what scared me out of joining the military. My best friend had just signed up with the Marines the week Full Metal Jacket came out and we went to see it together. He came out of the movie looking like a ghost (mind you he is Jamaican).


----------

